# Liquid chalk?



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Just running out of chalk , have been the using the chalk that comes in little pouches that you rub your hands on and chalk comes through, not as messy as loose but was thinking of trying liquid stuff.

Has anyone used it? id it just as good as loose chalk?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

ive used it...its easy to make the mistake of putting to much on at once and using up a bottle pretty fast! how ever it does seem to stay on your hands for more than a few lifts unlike normal chalk which i find i have to re apply more than often! give it a try and see how u get on pal


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Love the stuff! Get it from my local outdoor/climbing shop


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i was given some at a comp and think its sh1t but it`ll be fine for you light weight dudes


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

its good sh1t. i had a chalk ball before that and you end up choking half the gym if you apply it in front of a fan. liquid chalk is the way forward


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

ewen said:


> i was given some at a comp and think its sh1t but it`ll be fine for you light weight dudes


Haha still smarting from the fact that a lanky streak of p1ss boxer has equalled your best DL?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I love it, the gym doesn't  I've used both normal chalk and liquid and you have to keep reapplying the normal chalk but the liquid chalk only needs to be applied once and it lasts the whole session. Plus you only use a tiny amount so the bottle lasts ages. I got mine from MyProtein.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I use it, stuffs the dogs bollocks.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Cheers for the replies guys, gonna order some now from ebay


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RockyD said:


> Haha still smarting from the fact that a lanky streak of p1ss boxer has equalled your best DL?


your right i feel bad a pro boxer deadlifts the same as me on an oly bar , so im already up there with a top ranking pro boxer looks like i`ll be pulling more than top strongmen soon while your still whining about your [email protected] genetics :lol:


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

ewen said:


> your right i feel bad a pro boxer deadlifts the same as me on an oly bar , so im already up there with a top ranking pro boxer looks like i`ll be pulling more than top strongmen soon while your still whining about your [email protected] genetics :lol:


Good logic :confused1:

Anyways, don't worry mate just ordered my liquid chalk! Will be up there with you and Tyson in no time ! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RockyD said:


> Good logic :confused1:
> 
> Anyways, don't worry mate just ordered my liquid chalk! Will be up there with you and Tyson in no time ! :lol:


is tyson fury really you ? oh no cant be he`s better looking than you :lol:

View attachment 107560


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

ewen said:


> is tyson fury really you ? oh no cant be he`s better looking than you :lol:
> 
> View attachment 107560


You got me there!

And a better physique than you? :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I've used Liquid Grip and it works great. Pretty easy to wash off after too.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Love the stuff, sometimes need to re-apply it once during the session but not very often...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RockyD said:


> You got me there!
> 
> And a better physique than you? :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


your mrs likes my curves although she howls when she burns her ass on the lightbulb she also said her bed has never seen a man as muscular as me and the postman


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I've used the liquid chalk and find it pretty good. It stops the sweaty hands problem. You need to apply a little and rub all over you hands and then wait for it to dry.

Don't know how it compares to normal chalk, even though I have used normal chalk but a long time a go. The liquid stuff definetely makes a difference.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I really like this stuff http://liquidgrip.co.uk/ still using up the samples I got free at BodyPower


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I love it. Oddly i use it mainly on bench press because my terribly sweaty hands slip and end up at the ends of the bar!


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

ewen said:


> your mrs likes my curves although she howls when she burns her ass on the lightbulb she also said her bed has never seen a man as muscular as me and the postman


Yeh she tends to get confused between muscle and blub, she told me you were as "muscly" as Chris Moyles!

Meanwhile while I was in the other room with your missus, she was amazed at my stamina, said you were normally choking for air and collapsing after 2 mins :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RockyD said:


> Yeh she tends to get confused between muscle and blub, she told me you were as "muscly" as Chris Moyles!
> 
> Meanwhile while I was in the other room with your missus, she was amazed at my stamina, said you were normally choking for air and collapsing after 2 mins :lol:


our lass goes on top , fcuk burning calories .


----------

